# Joy cube auction



## n00bcubix (May 16, 2008)

Should i have one? 
I want to know how much people are interested and how much they are willing to pay for one.
Pics will be taken if you want.


----------



## Jai (May 16, 2008)

It should be interesting to see what lengths people would go to for a Joy cube.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (May 16, 2008)

I would totally pay for one if they were available in america I would have a lot with an ocasional DIY too but I would like to have a joy cube i'd like to see some pics if you could PM them to me?? thanks if you put it on ebay I will be looking forward to bidding so I would be willing to pay up to 30 dollars or more.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 16, 2008)

I'd say it'd go for $75-ish. I can't imagine a speedcuber shelling out any more than that, if that.


----------



## Jai (May 16, 2008)

Man, that would be a great way to make money if you live in Korea, selling Joy cubes and Edison cubes on eBay. Some people just want one so bad..


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 16, 2008)

Do it!
I will bet 20$ at tops though


----------



## Harris Chan (May 16, 2008)

What about...Joy cube that I use? haha jk I'll never auction mine XD


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 16, 2008)

Jai said:


> Man, that would be a great way to make money if you live in Korea, selling Joy cubes and Edison cubes on eBay. Some people just want one so bad..



What exactly are Edison cubes? I've heard of them before a few times, don't seem that popular


----------



## Jai (May 16, 2008)

Edison is another Korean company that makes cubes ( http://www.onhobby.com). And, yep, you guessed it, they ship within Korea only. 

What's with Joy and Edison? Why won't they ship worldwide?


----------



## Harris Chan (May 16, 2008)

It's a non-basic industry; only circulates the money within the country, not bringing in any new profits. This also prevents other people from around the world to get too fast with it (except for a few that managed to smuggled it out ).


----------



## n00bcubix (May 16, 2008)

NVM about the auction, I shall keep the cube. Harris, may i ask how your cube doesn't pop? How did you set it, if you dissasemble it, how far are the screws out when you pull it? Mine pops like crazy and i finally got the joy cube scsrews on rubik's diy core


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 16, 2008)

what is sooo special about a joy cube?


----------



## n00bcubix (May 16, 2008)

it's crisp, and is only available in korea. A lot of fast people also use it, i.e. Gungz


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 16, 2008)

oh ok so you can't buy them on the net?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 16, 2008)

hmm my school has a lot of Korean foreign exchange students that i am friends with, and most of them go home for the summer. i should see if they can hook me up with a few joy cubes.


----------



## hdskull (May 16, 2008)

I can use the joy cube for OH, but even when I scramble it with 2 hands it pops, haha. Maybe if I set it tighter I can use it for 2H, but I don't intend to really use it, I just have it in Japanese scheme for collection purposes. I would sell mine though, it currently has a Rubik's DIY core in it.


----------



## 36duong (May 16, 2008)

coopersacatfilms said:


> I would totally pay for one if they were available in america I would have a lot with an ocasional DIY too but I would like to have a joy cube i'd like to see some pics if you could PM them to me?? thanks if you put it on ebay I will be looking forward to bidding so I would be willing to pay up to 30 dollars or more.



LOL. Store bought cubes used to be $35AUD and since our dollar is nearly equivalent to the USD........lol.


----------



## hdskull (May 19, 2008)

36duong said:


> LOL. Store bought cubes used to be $35AUD and since our dollar is nearly equivalent to the USD........lol.



Are the cubes cheaper now ?


----------



## Rama (May 19, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> it's crisp, and is only available in korea. A lot of fast people also use it, i.e. Gungz



Ooh crispy.... just buy an store cube for the crispy sound.


----------



## Cerberus (May 19, 2008)

I dunno, thanks that I live in europe I would bet would say like 30$ if they are realy THAT great. A normal cube is about 20$ in germany...

but it also depens on how much it costs in korea, can anybody say that?


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

In my opinion, $20USD is already too high. Just because fast cubers use Joy Cubes/Edison Cubes I would not shell out a lot of money for them. We already have DIY cubes that we can customize by setting the screws and switch the DIY cubies for store cubies(personally, I don't have any combo cubes, I keep them completely DIY centers and cubies) and we can sand them, etc. That is enough. It would be nice to have a Joy Cube, sure. But if you are going to put a whole in your pocket for, what is essentially, a high-priced toy(reall, that is what it is), it really isn't worth it. You cannot get fast, anyway, just by having 'special' cubes.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 19, 2008)

It also can be boring to solve the same cube, I need variety.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 19, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> It also can be boring to solve the same cube, I need variety.



Me too, I get bored of even the best cube.


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

lol, for me it is boring to solve the same puzzle. That's why I constantly play with my 2x2x2, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. I also want a Megaminx and a Square-1. I think if you are bored of your cube get a different puzzle. I don't think getting bored playing with one Rubik's cube is why you should by another one.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 19, 2008)

dChan said:


> lol, for me it is boring to solve the same puzzle. That's why I constantly play with my 2x2x2, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. I also want a Megaminx and a Square-1. I think if you are bored of your cube get a different puzzle. I don't think getting bored playing with one Rubik's cube is why you should by another one.



but other puzzles take to long, anything under 30 seconds for me is ideal.


----------



## 36duong (May 20, 2008)

hdskull said:


> 36duong said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Store bought cubes used to be $35AUD and since our dollar is nearly equivalent to the USD........lol.
> ...



Yeah, they came down quite a lot, at the cheapest, I can get one for $20AUD but some stores still insist on selling them at $30AUD.


----------



## dChan (May 20, 2008)

That's expensive. In the U.S. we only pay $10USD. If AUD is almost equivalent to our dollar that is quite rough. I would just order from an online cube store.


----------



## Suraimu (May 21, 2008)

I have two Joy Cube.
but I rarely use it.

http://www.rubiks.biz/image/joy.jpg


----------



## fanwuq (May 21, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > It also can be boring to solve the same cube, I need variety.
> ...



Never tried a Joy cube, but I think your cube is better. So are you tired of it? I'd trade you my really stiff cube for yours.


----------



## hdskull (May 24, 2008)

dChan said:


> That's expensive. In the U.S. we only pay $10USD. If AUD is almost equivalent to our dollar that is quite rough. I would just order from an online cube store.



Maybe their standards of living is higher. Higher wages?


----------

